# Slingbow Options Decisions, Decisions



## Jay-D (Nov 21, 2012)

I have just purchased a Cheif AJ Elk Hunter Slingbow and was very happy with how sturdy and well constructed this setup was. I liked the heavy tubes that came on the setup but they were very slow and figured i could do better. So i figured out a way to attach flats to this setup giving me the option of Flatbands or tubes. I will be using this setup to hunt hogs With my 600 grain EFOC arrows. I have chosen the best broadhead and my arrow setup is configured to get the best penetration even with low speeds to humanely take small to medium size game. Medium Size Game being Hogs, Coyotes and Beaver and now i just need a tube or flatband setup that will give me the speed i need. Too launch these heavy arrows with enough energy to penetrate and kill i need a minimum of 135 fps. I did away with the big thick pouch that came with the Slingbow and created my own arrow only rig that will accommodate multiple layers of wide flatbands or a big tube. I am not concerned with draw weight because i will be using a archers release and im strong enough to maintain accuracy being a 225# varsity athlete not bragging lol but help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Jay-D (Nov 21, 2012)

I have just purchased a Cheif AJ Elk Hunter Slingbow and was very happy with how sturdy and well constructed this setup was. I liked the heavy tubes that came on the setup but they were very slow and figured i could do better. So i figured out a way to attach flats to this setup giving me the option of Flatbands or tubes. I will be using this setup to hunt hogs With my 600 grain EFOC arrows. I have chosen the best broadhead and my arrow setup is configured to get the best penetration even with low speeds to humanely take small to medium size game. Medium Size Game being Hogs, Coyotes and Beaver and now i just need a tube or flatband setup that will give me the speed i need. Too launch these heavy arrows with enough energy to penetrate and kill i need a minimum of 135 fps. I did away with the big thick pouch that came with the Slingbow and created my own arrow only rig that will accommodate multiple layers of wide flatbands or a big tube. I am not concerned with draw weight because i will be using a archers release and im strong enough to maintain accuracy being a 225# varsity athlete not bragging lol but help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

I Think M.J Posted Something About Linatex Being Good For Arrows. I'll Give A Quick Search And Find It Now.

Here It Is!
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29835-arrowship-revolution/?fromsearch=1


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

You could add more weight to your arrow I used carbons with my homemade long bow and I put cable in side the arrow for weight to take hogs.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't have a chrony so can only go by penetration but I am really happy with Theratube Silver. I am shooting homemade arrows of between 1000 and 1100 grains. Unfortunately Joerg has informed us that Theratube silver and black have recently been debased in performance from our perspective so this may depend on sourcing old stock. I also get good results with Plum DubDub (Roylan) Tubes. Doubled 50/80 are good too and I got a great performance from cocktail tubes of 50/80 with 20/40 inside though these didn't last very long before the outer tube snapped. (My bad I suspect as I am inclined to overdraw and maybe should have had a longer active tube length)

There is a Youtube vid from Badass slingshots where he was getting 200fps from a slingbow with triple TBG bands


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Merged the two identical topics.


----------



## Jay-D (Nov 21, 2012)

thanks ryguy27 i overlooked that,ruthie thanks for the suggestions. Ghost im right where i wanna be for arrow weight,nice and heavy but not too heavy i just need a band or tube set to launch em


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Regarding the suggestion of Linatex. Although I enjoyed the performance with this I found the life expectancy was rather disappointingly low. I seem to recall M.J finding the same.

Do we know what Chief AJ's 'Elkhunter' comes banded with? Presumably, from the name, it is considered to be capable of taking an elk..a very large beast indeed. Some of the chief's slingbows appear to be banded with Theratube black....I've see one of his vids in which he took a large deer with one of these.

And I would love to know what bands he used to take the grizzly !!


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Another option I'd forgotten that you might like to consider is the heavy duty medical latex. I'm trying these out that a friend sent me. 12mm outer diameter and 3mm thick walls. They shoot heavy arrows very well indeed.


----------



## Jay-D (Nov 21, 2012)

ruthiexxxx said:


> Regarding the suggestion of Linatex. Although I enjoyed the performance with this I found the life expectancy was rather disappointingly low. I seem to recall M.J finding the same.
> 
> Do we know what Chief AJ's 'Elkhunter' comes banded with? Presumably, from the name, it is considered to be capable of taking an elk..a very large beast indeed. Some of the chief's slingbows appear to be banded with Theratube black....I've see one of his vids in which he took a large deer with one of these.
> 
> And I would love to know what bands he used to take the grizzly !!


the black tubes that come on the hfx elk Hunter are closer to the thickness of ther tube silver. I think they are actually 3/8 speargun tubing


----------



## Jay-D (Nov 21, 2012)

Ive seen a video on you tube of a guy using double theratube blue and he gets excellent arrow flight and groups out to 35 yards


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Jd Smooth FrankX2 said:


> ruthiexxxx said:
> 
> 
> > Regarding the suggestion of Linatex. Although I enjoyed the performance with this I found the life expectancy was rather disappointingly low. I seem to recall M.J finding the same.
> ...


----------



## Jay-D (Nov 21, 2012)

Seems like my best choice would be double thera tube blue


----------



## SlingBowPro (Jul 24, 2014)

I personally use theraband gold and have been very happy with arrow speed even with a heavy fishing arrow.


----------



## mallardtone-man (Dec 5, 2017)

ruthiexxxx said:


> I don't have a chrony so can only go by penetration but I am really happy with Theratube Silver. I am shooting homemade arrows of between 1000 and 1100 grains. Unfortunately Joerg has informed us that Theratube silver and black have recently been debased in performance from our perspective so this may depend on sourcing old stock. I also get good results with Plum DubDub (Roylan) Tubes. Doubled 50/80 are good too and I got a great performance from cocktail tubes of 50/80 with 20/40 inside though these didn't last very long before the outer tube snapped. (My bad I suspect as I am inclined to overdraw and maybe should have had a longer active tube length)
> 
> There is a Youtube vid from Badass slingshots where he was getting 200fps from a slingbow with triple TBG bands


I have been searching for this video and cannot find it. Any chance you could post a link? Thanks a lot ruthie and let me say I have really been enjoying reading your posts and learning from your extensive knowledge of slingbows!


----------



## mallardtone-man (Dec 5, 2017)

I am curious to know why so many people are shooting regular style slingshot setups as opposed to wrist rocket style with an arm brace. It seems to me that you should be able to draw higher weight more steadily with the wrist rocket style. Can anyone answer this question for me?


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

mallardtone-man said:


> I am curious to know why so many people are shooting regular style slingshot setups as opposed to wrist rocket style with an arm brace. It seems to me that you should be able to draw higher weight more steadily with the wrist rocket style. Can anyone answer this question for me?


The shortened long answer is that a low enough fork can generally compensate for lack of a wrist brace, wrist braces have been outlawed in many places worldwide, and they also contribute to extra bulk that tends to get in the way of portability. That being said, however, if properly set up, a wrist brace would most certainly work wonders for stability and make it a little more comfortable to draw heavy bands.... That's why the Simple-Shot Hammer has the option to attach one, and why Perry down at A+ slingshots has wrist braces on most of his slingbows. In the end, it just comes down to what the local laws are, and what compromises you want to make.


----------

